# Piraya Régénération



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello

a small post to show you the amazing power of regeneration in piranha (Pygocentrus Piraya) video
that could not have more information (Japanese owner) I based on the dates for the videos in chronological order
place in the video for proof that the piranhas have a power regeneration out of the ordinary





 the 07/April/2010




the 07/April/2010




the 07/April/2010




the 07/April/2010




the 06/May/2010
(one month after a noted improvement in tissue do not quite recovered already, but convincing)


----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

the 06/May/2010





the 06/May/2010





On 09/May/2010 (The subject is almost restored)





on 24/May/2010





on 28/May/2010
(End video I find that the subject is fully restored and he is well)
it will took about two months to recover (the degree of injury seen this beautiful Piraya doing very well)


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks for sharing... great videos!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Did they name it "Wolverine" ? Very nice!


----------



## zackmorrisl (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats nucking futs! Good job Doctor Narkotik. Never seen one get that messed up and not finished off.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

WOW ! hes a warrior


----------



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

the reintegration with the band


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice to see him alive! There is some strange tail fin growth on him though, although that seems to be the least of his worries now


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Thats amazing, that strange growth on the tail seems to make the tail even more efective for swimmimg then it originaly was due to the extended area it can push water with.

Thanks for the post, truly amazing to see.


----------

